# Farblaserdrucker für ~200€



## der8auer (29. Juni 2008)

*Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Heya 

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Farblaserdrucker für ca. 200€

Gibt es in dieser Preisklasse einen guten Drucker, der über WLAN vom Router (Linksys) angesteuert werden kann?


----------



## aurionkratos (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Farblaser bei ~200 ist afaik schon fast unmöglich, und mit WLAN solltest du nix in dieser Preisklasse finden...


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Der hätte mir zugesagt, ist auch Preislich aber ich glaube das WLAN geht nur vom PC aus und nicht über einen Router. ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker - Laserdrucker - Farblaser - Samsung CLP-310W


----------



## exa (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

joa, ich hab den clp 300 und kann nicht meckern, fotos sind allerdings nicht sein revier, aber das is bei laser sowieso so ne sache...

grafik und text, wunderbar...


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Geht hauptsächlich um Texte mit Farbe mit kleinen Grafiken. Bilder eher nicht.


----------



## exa (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

dann kann ich den uneingeschränkt empfehlen, zumal er für nen laser wenig platz brauch...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Fotos sind nie des Lsers Stärke, weil die afaik keine Error Diffusion können, das geht halt nur mit wild versprühter Tinte, und genau das braucht es für gute Fotos. aber Grafiken mit einfarbigen Flächen und abgegrenzten Farben gehen schon.
Farblaser für 200 ist halt schwer, bei dem Preis fangen ja die guten SW-Laser erst an (Kyocera Mita 1030D z.B.)


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Ich werf mal den HP Laserjet 2600N in den Raum


----------



## Mr_Duese (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Der fällt leider wegen der fehlenden W-Lan Unterstützung aus dem Raster heraus...

Denke du fährst mit dem Samsung CLP-310W in der Preisklasse am besten, hab leider keine anderen Alternativen gefunden. 

Natürlich kann man immernoch nen guten gebraucht kaufen, vllt.die Augen aufhalten bei E-bay und Co. , is bestimmt mal was dabei.

Doch noch was gefunden...
BROTHER LASER DRUCKER HL2170W LAN+W-LAN /NEU+OVP TOP!!! bei eBay.de: Laserdrucker (endet 03.07.08 09:03:55 MESZ)

kann dir leider nix über gut und böse dieses Gerätes erzählen, die Kriterien passen aber.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Farblaserdrucker für ~200€*

Für Reviews mal auf Druckerchannel | Das Drucker-Testlabor nachschauen, eventuell findet sich was.

Brother und Samsung sind wohl die meistgekauftesten Marken im Home-Bereich. Sowas ist ok, solange man keine dokumente mit hunderten von Seiten drucken will, weil dann werden die kleinen Dinger unbequem vom Handling her.


----------

